# Replica Vag wheels links please



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

A nephews car needs sprucing up so im treating him. So who you guys using please??


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ebay has some


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

khurum6392 said:


> Ebay has some


Very helpful :wave:

BMAutosport are decent guys and have lots of VAG rims

BMAutosport VAG


----------



## mk4 dave (Mar 24, 2014)

chillly said:


> A nephews car needs sprucing up so im treating him. So who you guys using please??


What car you sprucing up??

Not to be rude but replica wheels can be 'not that great', so if you buying say Audi Rs6's in 18" with tyres from say wheel base they will cost you £599 or thereabouts whereas you could be looking at a set of VAG wheels 2nd hand from a forum or ebay for £400 with tyres that are genuine and will not turn to chalk with the mention of kerbs :doublesho

Just my opinion ...

Dave


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

mk4 dave said:


> What car you sprucing up??
> 
> Not to be rude but replica wheels can be 'not that great', so if you buying say Audi Rs6's in 18" with tyres from say wheel base they will cost you £599 or thereabouts whereas you could be looking at a set of VAG wheels 2nd hand from a forum or ebay for £400 with tyres that are genuine and will not turn to chalk with the mention of kerbs :doublesho
> 
> ...


Dave ive looked into both options mate and yes if someone had some local i would prefer oems but its a treat and if he curbs a wheel or 2 then he will have to replace it.

The company we have used and were more than happy with in the past no longer do them which is why i asked for links that you guys on here have used and recommend:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Chris also stocks VAG wheels :thumb:...

http://www.cmwheels.com/index.php?route=common/home


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Thought you had some plans for that new Golf for a moment!!!:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

make sure you dont get linglong ding dong triangle sunnys accelera enduro ditchfinder tyres with new wheels :lol:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

You forgot to add there made from old telephones!


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

jayz_son said:


> make sure you dont get linglong ding dong triangle sunnys accelera enduro ditchfinder tyres with new wheels :lol:


wondered if thats from experience of using all these tyres ??


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

wylie coyote said:


> Thought you had some plans for that new Golf for a moment!!!:thumb:


What golf :tumbleweed:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

chillly said:


> What golf :tumbleweed:


Ok, should have said future Golf....


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

wylie coyote said:


> Ok, should have said future Golf....


Some people like to rub it into those who are not as lucky as some who already have one :lol::thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

chillly said:


> Some people like to rub it into those who are not as lucky as some who already have one :lol::thumb:


Cough, pano roof, cough!:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

wylie coyote said:


> Cough, pano roof, cough!:thumb:


:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Back on topic then eh?!:thumb:
Must admit I like the look of the wheels on the 280 Cupra...


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

wylie coyote said:


> Back on topic then eh?!:thumb:
> Must admit I like the look of the wheels on the 280 Cupra...


Agreed. they always seem to hold something in reserve and we say to our selfs wish vw did those.

I always liked the combo and all round look of the old K1 in white with black wheels mate:thumb:

The 19" Silver Tallys will always be the one to beat imho They made the Mk6 iconic imo


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

My father-in-law is selling a set of 4 19" rs4 replica wheels recently refurbed in gunmetal grey no tyres they are stud fitment of 5x100. Only £330


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

asspur96 said:


> wondered if thats from experience of using all these tyres ??


it is actually mate, worst by far were enduro 916. even changing to mid range was a vast improvement!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

jspeed2 said:


> My father-in-law is selling a set of 4 19" rs4 replica wheels recently refurbed in gunmetal grey no tyres they are stud fitment of 5x100. Only £330


Thanks mate. 18s is where it's at. Appreciate the post :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

jayz_son said:


> make sure you dont get linglong ding dong triangle sunnys accelera enduro ditchfinder tyres with new wheels :lol:


Jay although I appreciate your input and knowledge on tyres I'm really after links for rep wheels mate as a small gift for my nephew. However if I ever need to know more about the quality of tyres I will most certainly be the first to contact you.
Thanks for your input

Now back on topic. Links please guys :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

chillly said:


> Jay although I appreciate your input and knowledge on tyres I'm really after links for rep wheels mate as a small gift for my nephew. However if I ever need to know more about the quality of tyres I will most certainly be the first to contact you.
> Thanks for your input
> 
> Now back on topic. Links please guys :thumb:


:thumb: no probs, i was just saying be careful of the garbage tyres that my come with replica wheels, they may be legal but imo they arent safe, and you wouldnt want your nephew to go stopping 50ft further in the wet would you 

I have ocd with tyres thats all haha

What wheels were you thinking of anyway?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Come on fellas gimme some more links youve used:thumb:


----------

